# 2007 Eos Headlights



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a 2007 and one of the Headlights went out... I went to get a new one and autozone asked if they were HID or Halogen... I dont have the car with me but I think they are halogen... I didnt know that HID was an option??? 

Does anyone know whether a 2007 could have HID? because I dont really wanna spend an extra $100 for a light bulb.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, Xenon headlights were an option. 

I believe only on cars with 3.2L engines with the Technology package.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

Boston is correct on this. The normal bulb is an H7 and is fairly easy to change. Just be careful not to touch the glass on the new bulb with your fingers.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

BostonB6 said:


> Yes, Xenon headlights were an option.
> 
> I believe only on cars with 3.2L engines with the Technology package.


From the day I picked my baby up in Jan 2007..


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Xenon Lights









Halogen Lights


----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

Where can I find oem hid lights for sale?


-Einsteinjs

Sent from my iPad


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

einsteinjs said:


> Where can I find oem hid lights for sale?
> 
> 
> -Einsteinjs
> ...


Bulbs? http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/d...ntQQHeadlight_BulbQQ20072009QQREPA100401.html or dealership

HID conversion?

HID full retrofit?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

OEMpl.us used to offer a full retrofit kit but the price was very high,


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mark_d_drake said:


> OEMpl.us used to offer a full retrofit kit but the price was very high,


Yeah, I didn't see it on their website anymore. I'm sure they can get it as a special order but the price would probably be in the $2-3k range. The only one I found on their site was for the Q5 and that was $2,295.


----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

BostonB6 said:


> Yeah, I didn't see it on their website anymore. I'm sure they can get it as a special order but the price would probably be in the $2-3k range. The only one I found on their site was for the Q5 and that was $2,295.


I decided I am just going to put HID's in the Halogen projectors. I just really liked the way the xenons looked. Thanks guys. :beer:


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Think again, Nr. Einstein*



einsteinjs said:


> I decided I am just going to put HID's in the Halogen projectors. I just really liked the way the xenons looked. Thanks guys. :beer:


IIRC, the standard enclosures cannot handle the heat generated by HID bulbs. Car fires are no fun.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

PaulZooms said:


> IIRC, the standard enclosures cannot handle the heat generated by HID bulbs. Car fires are no fun.


Hmmm......guess you were too late with your warning. looks like he found out the hard way.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5850705-Headlight-Cleaning


----------

